# How to earn lots of Southwest points quickly



## Judy (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no chance to fly anywhere between now and August, but that's when my credits are going to start expiring.  I have 10 and some points from my Southwest Visa, but I can't see spending the amount of money required to earn enough points to qualify for a free flight by August.  I was hoping that when SW went to its new Rapid Rewards program, it would run some specials.  But I haven't seen any.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2011)

Upgrading your Visa to a business account might get you 2, and it would automatically add 2 more on your account anniversary instead of 1. You can also extend the life of your credits for a price ($50 iirc).

After I retired, I wasn't acquiring them fast enough, so I just dropped my card and DW and I both pile spending on her business account. We still barely get a round trip a year.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Dori (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are a member of the Choice Privileges program (Choice Hotels loyalty points), you can transfer them to SW credits. I have done that a few times. You can even buy Choice points to top up your account if you are short.

Dori


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2011)

Pay your kid's college tuition by credit card.  That always does it for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2011)

We put $10K of an RV we were going to pay cash for anyway on ours. That was all they would let us put on a card.... Jim


----------



## mdurette (Apr 20, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Pay your kid's college tuition by credit card.  That always does it for me.



I'm always a tiny bit short for my companion pass every spring.  Then good old uncle Sam comes around and I pay my taxes with my Credit card.  Easy 8000 points this year!

O.P.  What about car rental, RR dining, flowers (mothers day is coming...600 pts for most purchases.


----------



## Judy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not having much luck  
I stayed at a Choice hotel last week, but the rate I had didn't qualify for any kind of award points :annoyed: 
My kids are out of college now.  I tried to put their tuition on credit cards when they were in school, but their state universities didn't accept credit cards.
We didn't owe any additional taxes this year.  But I can't complain about that.
With the new Rapid Awards program, you have to spend a lot of money on dining and car rental to get as many points as I need  
I did go through Rapid Rewards when I bought some flowers for my new daughter-in-law. teleflora has a better RR Point to $ ratio than any other partners I've found.

Thanks for your help.  Any more ideas?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't you have to pay a fee to Uncle Sam, when you pay taxes on a CC?  I thought so.  We paid a lot, right out of the old checking account.  Awful.


----------



## tlsbooks (Apr 26, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Pay your kid's college tuition by credit card.  That always does it for me.



Yep...that's our strategy as well.


----------



## jackio (Apr 26, 2011)

I pay my cable, telephone, cell phone bills all with the  Southwest RR card.  I  used to charge tuition, but thank goodness we have no more in college!  It's cheaper to pay for airline tickets.:whoopie:


----------



## Judy (Apr 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Don't you have to pay a fee to Uncle Sam, when you pay taxes on a CC?


 Yes, you have to pay a fee.  I think it goes to the credit card company rather than to the IRS.  It's the fee that the merchant ordinarily pays to the credit card company.  Uncle Sam won't pay it, so you have to.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 29, 2011)

Judy said:


> I have no chance to fly anywhere between now and August, but that's when my credits are going to start expiring.  I have 10 and some points from my Southwest Visa, but I can't see spending the amount of money required to earn enough points to qualify for a free flight by August.  I was hoping that when SW went to its new Rapid Rewards program, it would run some specials.  But I haven't seen any.  Any suggestions?



buy SW giftcards with your SW cc and that will give you double points and then you can use the cards to book your next years flights. $3600 will give you the 6 points you need to get a flight.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Don't you have to pay a fee to Uncle Sam, when you pay taxes on a CC?  I thought so.  We paid a lot, right out of the old checking account.  Awful.



Yes, I believe the fee is 2.95% of what is due.  For me $225 was an easy pay to earn the companion pass.  (I wouldn't have been able to come up with 8000 points any other way for that cost).  So, my husband now flies free with me untill Dec 2012.  Definately worth the $225.


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> buy SW giftcards with your SW cc and that will give you double points and then you can use the cards to book your next years flights. $3600 will give you the 6 points you need to get a flight.


Great idea!  I didn't know there was such a thing.  Do you buy them on southwest.com  and can you buy them for yourself?


----------

